# Koaxialkabel richtig verbinden



## 4nD1 (10 Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe bei uns im Werk an einem Schaltschrank eine Verlängerung von 2 Koaxialkabel. Diese wurde nur mit einer Aderendhülse und Klebeband verbunden. Nun stell ich mir die Frage ist dies überhaupt zulässig nach VDE? Denn meines wissens gibt es doch speziele Stecker mit denen man diese verbinden kann. Die Verlängerung der Kabel ist von einer Widerstandsmessung eines PH-Werts Sensors also keine gefährliche Spannung.

Trotzdem würde mich interessieren ob dies alles vorschriftsmäßig ist. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen =)


----------



## TimoK (10 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

such dir eine Steckverbindung aus:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koaxiale_Steckverbinder_f%C3%BCr_Hochfrequenzanwendungen

Allgemein gebräuchlich wäre z.B. der F-Stecker (eher im TV-Bereich bekannt) oder der BNC-Stecker

Gruß
Timo


----------



## 4nD1 (10 Oktober 2012)

Wollte sowas einsetzen (Bild)

Aber die Firma die die Anlage gebaut hat behaupt das dadurch die Messung schlechter wird und das dass was sie mit der Aderendhülse gemacht haben fachgerecht ist. Nun stell ich mir wie gesagt die Frage stimmt das laut VDE und so?


----------



## TimoK (10 Oktober 2012)

Gegenfrage: Wie sieht denn bei einer Befestigung nur mit einer Aderendhülse die Zugentlastung aus? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine hochwertige Steckverbindung eine schlechtere Verbindung darstellt...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 Oktober 2012)

Ich mache das immer mit:

F-Stecker--->F-Verbinder<---F-stecker

Gruß
Timo


----------



## RobiHerb (10 Oktober 2012)

*Widerstandsmessung*

So wie ich den Post verstanden habe, werden Widerstände dort gemessen. Sprich hohe Frequenzen sind keine im Messignal, das Koax System dient eher zur Abschirmung von Fremdeinflüssen. 

Da halte ich bei sonst richtiger Ausführung (Abfangung) das Legen der Adern auf Reihenklemmen mit Adern Endhülsen für unproblematisch. Ein Koax Stecker (mit richtigem Wellenwiderstand !) ist erst bei hohen Frequenzen notwendig.


----------



## Sockenralf (10 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
spielt die VDE hier überhaupt eine Rolle?

Ph-Messungen sind seeeeehr empfindlich --> wir setzen deshalb wo´s möglich ist einen Sonden-Meßumformer ein und fahren ein 4-20mA-Signal auf der Leitung


MfG


----------



## SoftMachine (11 Oktober 2012)

4nD1 schrieb:


> Wollte sowas einsetzen (Bild)
> 
> Aber die Firma die die Anlage gebaut hat behaupt das dadurch die Messung schlechter wird und das dass was sie mit der Aderendhülse gemacht haben fachgerecht ist. Nun stell ich mir wie gesagt die Frage stimmt das laut VDE und so?



Ich denke, das dürfte ausreichend sein, das habe ich auch mehrfach im Einsatz.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (11 Oktober 2012)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> So wie ich den Post verstanden habe, werden Widerstände dort gemessen. Sprich hohe Frequenzen sind keine im Messignal, das Koax System dient eher zur Abschirmung von Fremdeinflüssen.
> 
> Da halte ich bei sonst richtiger Ausführung (Abfangung) das Legen der Adern auf Reihenklemmen mit Adern Endhülsen für unproblematisch. Ein Koax Stecker (mit richtigem Wellenwiderstand !) ist erst bei hohen Frequenzen notwendig.



Nein, in der pH Sonde selbst werden gaaanz kleine Spannungen gemessen, ähnlich einer Thermoelement-Temperaturmessung.
Widerstände werden dabei manchmal mitgemessen, in form eines zusätzlich eingebauten PT100 zur Temperaturkompensation.

Mir ging es bei den Koax-Steckern auch nicht um die Frequenzen, sondern einzig und alleine um eine Sinnvolle Elektrische Verbindung.
Was ich allerdings vergessen hatte zu erwähnen:
Um die F-Stecker- verbindung kommt zum schluss als Isolierung natürlich noch Schrumpfschlauch drüber!

Gruß
Timo


----------

